# Show us your big brakes



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
This is sort of my brakes. I'll show them on the car when they're on the car.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not the coolest upgrade....but these are NX 2000 rotors and calipers...
//images.cardomain.com/member_img_a/164000-164999/164717_317_full.jpg

damn. those need to be cleaned up....


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^^you have the same tires i do.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Fastbrakes kit...there's better pics on NWNismo's event coverage.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

/\/\/\

Now that's what I'm talking about! 
Fastbrakes baby!


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mines are also Fastbrake kit. Mine don't look that big especially with my big open rims. I'd say 10" brakes are not actually very big, stock brakes are just tiny.









Stock vs 11" rotor Look how black my stock discs are. That little thing is burnt!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sno said:


> *^^you have the same tires i do. *


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u guys are prolly gonna think i'm dumb.....but i can get the big break upgrade for free!! i have an uncle that works at wilwood...last time he came over he said to take the car in and he'd hook it up.....havent had time, but trust me, i'm going to get them


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *u guys are prolly gonna think i'm dumb.....but i can get the big break upgrade for free!! i have an uncle that works at wilwood...last time he came over he said to take the car in and he'd hook it up.....havent had time, but trust me, i'm going to get them *


Get an extra kit free? Hook a brother up!


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

No joke, I'm with Runik. Get another set or two from him and make a little cash yourself. I'll definately buy one off of you! And if you think I'm joking, I'm not. You get another Fastbrakes kit, any of 'em, and they're mine!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm w/ Zexel you get some extra ones and I'll buy them from you. Like Zexel here a chance to make so quick cash


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

BoNiTo48 said:


> *I'm w/ Zexel you get some extra ones and I'll buy them from you. Like Zexel here a chance to make so quick cash *


thats what i was planning 

i wonder if my uncle can get enough of them so i can get a group buy going


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Duuuuuuuuuuude! Just don't make it soon, cause I'm painting my car and that's all my money!! Make it soon though, cause my brakes are horrible. Sometime like...Mid-summer! Later man. TALK TO YOUR UNCLE!!!


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## HarmLess (Sep 29, 2002)

Check out my Fastbrakes kit here... 

http://www.pbase.com/harmless/sr20det_sentra


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

HarmLess your car dope my friend. I'm glad to see someone with the setup you have wondering what it looked like only because there isn't many pics on the website. I was wondering what it looked liked.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Oh and also how big are your rims?


----------



## HarmLess (Sep 29, 2002)

Rama,

Hey wats up? You know what, you're right! I took shot of all the stuff, but I forgot to take a shot of the whole car!  Anyway, I'll post one as soon as I find the time to take a shot. 

My rims are 16 inches... The front brakes barely fit!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Yeah need that whole overall car look. 

My rims are 16" also so that's something I will take into consideration. But yeah I dig the car from the shots I have seen.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

not bigger, but also not stock


----------



## GregA (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Dang!
What looks like an S4 with 'porsche' brakes.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

^^^^
NICE!!


----------



## GregA (Oct 23, 2002)

> *Dang! What looks like an S4 with 'porsche' brakes.*


Good eye, Seth. Sorry guys, couldn't resist. It is indeed my S4 (http://www.gatm.com/cars/2kS4.html) with BIRA Porsche brakes (http://www.bira.org). I cheated, because I do all the designs for BIRA...dang can that thing brake...!

If it makes you feel any better, my second car is an NX2000... (http://www.gatm.com/cars/nx2000/index.html)

GregA


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Here's my 'other' car.

Seth

P.S. Happened to be next to me at a light a few days ago.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *thats what i was planning
> 
> i wonder if my uncle can get enough of them so i can get a group buy going  *


How much would you sell them for? If you can find them for my car I would gladly buy from you.


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

13"









You guys have very cool brakes!

James


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

Still need to take pics. Don't have a digital camera. 
Fast brakes 11.75" 4 piston front brake kit.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

FINALLY got some pics taken. i've had these brakes installed for a couple weeks. they're polished ad22vf calipers, slotted rotors, and ss brake lines. they are waaaaaay better then stock brakes!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice ploished AF22's :thumbup:


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I know mine aren't very cool ;( stock calipers painted red and OEM sized rotors drilled/slotted


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *nice ploished AF22's :thumbup: *


thanks


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Finally got some pix up:

Front NX2000 brakes w/ powerslot rotors









Rear SE-R discs after Fastbrakes Drum to Disc conversion


----------



## kwd2kSE (Jul 9, 2003)

Custom BlehmCo BBK, 12.6" rotors, 300ZXTT calipers, Goodrich stainless lines.










Comparison of old rotors to new ones.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

NX brake upgrade (aka AD22VF) on my SE-R. Note the clearance. That's after grinding down the caliper by a LOT.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

how much for your setup sno?


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

AD22VF upgrade on my Pulsar:


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

11" _PowerStop_ Cross Drilled Rotors










Older pic but Rotors show up better


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> how much for your setup sno?


around $500 in total costs. i think i paid $150 for the calipers, $160 for rotors, $120 for ss brake lines, $30 for fluid, $20 for pads, $20 for missing bolts... i could be wrong about the rotors, i can't remember exactly how much they were.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Finally got some pix up:
> 
> Front NX2000 brakes w/ powerslot rotors
> 
> ...



drool...i want rear discs...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

damn seth what brakes are those? they look kinda big behind those wheels


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

AD22's.
As far as brakes go, they aren't really that large. But compared to the stockers they are bigger. The rims are only 14" so thats why they look so big.

Seth


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Hey wwiifanatic, where did you get your brakes from and how much were they? You got anymore pics of stuff you've done to your pulsar?


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

just got here 2 days ago.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

that's a lot of rust...


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

sno said:


> that's a lot of rust...


all brakes rust alot when they arent used. unless you have plated rotors and shit


----------



## ma70s13 (Feb 17, 2004)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ma70s13 said:


>


what the heck is that?


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

ok








hopefully imagestation stopped sucking


----------

